# Apple sidecar with Classic?



## Tom75 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi all,

just wanted to ask if anyone has tried using Apple sidecar with Classic?

Can it be used for secondary window / display function such as when making books? I am using a 27 inch iMac and when making books without a second display is always quite annoying for me that I cant see the thunbnail images bigger when having the book basically taking up the whole screen.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 30, 2019)

I have no experience with Sidecar, but I have used DuetDisplay to do the same. Lightroom can indeed use the iPad for its secondary window with this app, so no doubt it will work too with Sidecar.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Oct 30, 2019)

Although I'm keeping my Mac on Mojave until more Catalina problems are fixed, I have tried Lightroom Classic with Sidecar on a test Catalina volume. It seems to work as a normal secondary display. I currently use Lightroom Classic on two displays in Mojave, with the secondary display set to Grid, or Survey depending on what I'm doing, and that worked in Catalina in Sidecar as well. The secondary display also accepted Apple Pencil input on the iPad, to control and paint in Mac applications (such as a Lightroom Classic mask).

In Mojave I tried using the Book module on the primary display, with the secondary display set to Grid so that I could see the thumbnails of the current collection. That worked fine, with adjustable thumbnail sizes. It's also possible to have the secondary display set to Loupe view, if your goal is to see a large preview of the currently selected photo on the book layout. While I did not try the Book module when testing in Catalina, it seems as if it would work just as well as the other secondary display functions I tried in Catalina.


----------



## Tom75 (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks for your answers, this sounds not bad, I will try it this weekend.

the only issue I have is that my ipad does not support sidecar so I need to "steal" my daughters iPad Pro to try it  therefore I wanted to ask for  some experiences first 

Regards,
Tom


----------

